# Netherland Schengen visa



## boot (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi - I'm british national and living in Netherlands for last 5 months. I recently got married from Pakistan and I want to apply schengen visa of my none-EU wife. My wife is Pakistani national. 

Please advise what documents required for her Netherlands schengen visa?


Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A Schengen visa is a tourist visa for up to 90 days - which should allow your wife to apply for a Dutch residence permit on arrival, based on being married to an EU national.

But she needs to check with the Dutch consulate in Pakistan to find out the precise requirements. You can't apply for her visa from the Netherlands, as far as I know.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

